
'Spell-check for hate' needed, says Google's Schmidt - blowski
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35035087
======
CM30
Well, couldn't this go horribly wrong? Because let's face it, as much as some
stuff (read, IS propoganda) is obviously hate, the definition is theoretically
vague enough to cover anything that some group or another doesn't like. How
would you stop a government abusing this to remove criticism of their policies
and leaders?

Or various groups wanting it to classify whatever they don't like/feel
threatened by as 'hate'?

